
Distelli brings Amazon-caliber code deployment to all companies - prostoalex
http://pando.com/2015/01/20/andreessen-horowitz-backed-distelli-brings-amazon-caliber-code-deployment-to-all-companies/
======
alttab
[https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/code-management-and-
deploym...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/code-management-and-deployment/)

Amazon has already begun making Apollo, Brazil, and Pipelines technology part
of their AWS portfolio. If there is "Amazon Caliber" then this is probably the
bar. It sounds like Distelli is a similar product, so its good to get some
validation on the idea.

------
kolev
Amazon CodeDeploy, CodePipeline, and CodeCommit offer much more than what
Distelli does. It looks like a nice tool though, but expectations should be
set right.

